# Django Unchained: uscita al Cinema 17 Gennaio 2013



## Brain84 (29 Agosto 2012)

*TRAMA:*

La storia è quella di Django, uno schiavo affrancato che, sotto la tutela di un cacciatore di taglie tedesco, impara a diventare un bounty hunter a sua volta e parte alla ricerca della moglie, ancora schiava presso un perfido proprietario di una piantagione.

*USCITA CINEMA:* 17/01/2013

*GENERE: *Azione, Western
*REGIA:* Quentin Tarantino
*SCENEGGIATURA:* Quentin Tarantino

*ATTORI:*
Jamie Foxx, Leonardo Di Caprio, Christoph Waltz, Samuel L. Jackson, Kurt Russell, Jonah Hill, Kerry Washington, Tom Savini, Gerald McRaney, Tom Wopat, James Russo, James Remar, Todd Allen, Don Johnson

*TRAILER:*






Altro filmone capolavoro che aspetto con ansia!


----------



## Vinz (29 Agosto 2012)

Franco Nero alla fine del trailer


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2012)

Manca poco all'uscita!


----------



## Vinz (11 Dicembre 2012)

Credo che l'uscita sia stata anticipata a Natale
EDIT: A Natale negli USA


----------



## Brain84 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Giovedì massimo venerdì vado a vedere Lo Hobbit e poi questo...che belle feste di natale


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Credo che l'uscita sia stata anticipata a Natale
> EDIT: A Natale negli USA



Sì Vinz, in Italia esce il 17 Gennaio. Ho corretto la data!


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2012)

*Django Unchained*: arrivano le *prime recensioni positive dagli Usa*. Il voto su IMDb è di 8,7. In Italia il nuovo film di Tarantino uscirà il 17 Gennaio 2013






Da breakingscreen.com


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Franco Nero alla fine del trailer


Non oso immaginare tra i faggots cosa sarebbe successo se Django l'avesse fatto Tarantino.


----------



## Brain84 (19 Gennaio 2013)

È semplicemente un CAPOLAVORO.
Credo sia uno dei migliori, se non il migliore, film di Tarantino


----------



## Degenerate X (19 Gennaio 2013)

Visto ora. UNICO.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Gennaio 2013)

Me lo perderò volentieri


----------



## Graxx (19 Gennaio 2013)

Vado al cinema con amici....cosi all'oscuro di tutto...raga che film guardiamo??? django....e io...che film è...si ambienta nel west...e io che ...ci sediamo...vado su google...django..durata 165 min...e io madonna mia...io mi addormento...e invece....che film ragazzi...meraviglioso...due ore e 45 min intensi...stupendi...straordinari..lo andrei a rivedere stesso adesso...Tarantino è un grandissimo...ve lo consiglio...andateci..ne vale la pena


----------



## Brain84 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Me lo perderò volentieri



spiega il perchè


----------



## Lollo7zar (19 Gennaio 2013)

Un CAPOLAVORO, voto 10 e lode

Tarantino sei un grande, ancora una volta


----------



## Livestrong (19 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> spiega il perchè



Semplicemente Tarantino non mi piace per niente


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ovviamente andrò a vederlo


----------



## Brain84 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Quando parlo di Tarantino non sono quasi mai razionale. Forse perchè ci sono affezzionato o forse perchè vedo nella mia passione per il cinema, molte, moltissime delle citazioni che lui "infila" con grandissima maestria in tutte le sue pellicole.
Lo stile registico di Tarantino è unico, o lo si odia o lo si ama senza mezze misure.
Django è il più grande regalo che Quentin potesse fare al cinema italiano. Già con ******** senza Gloria (richiamo a quel maledetto treno blindato di Castellari) il cineasta ci aveva deliziato con un tributo al genere dei Maccaroni Combat, film di guerra girati in italia negli anni 60/70 dove la componente violenta, derivata dal genere polizziottesco, era più che mai viva e la si poteva toccare con mano. Django ricalca quel tipo di tributo visto nei ********, richiamando dal titolo il grandissimo film di Sergio Corbucci che però nei contenuti non richiama alla pellicola in se, ma al genere western dai grandi classici di Ford agli spaghetti western di Leone, lo chiamavano Trinità e moltissimi altri.
Il cammeo dell'allora protagonista Franco Nero è magnifico e già lo si può vedere dal trailer. Anche Tarantino fa una breve ma intensa e spettacolare comparsa. Don Johnson è secondo me il cammeo più divertente del film; nell'interpretare un ricco proprietario di schiavi (Big Daddy) è veramente esilarante e sarà lui l'interprete principale della scena più divertente dell'intero lungometraggio.

La componente pulp tipica dei film di Tarantino, qui raggiunge vette altissime sopratutto nella scena della cena con Di Caprio-Waltz-Foxx, con uno scambio di sguardi e situazioni tipiche del cinema di Leone.
Quentin, in moltissimi punti del film, fa una critica, a suo modo, verso quello che ha rappresentato la schiavitù, con annessi e connessi usando l'esasperazione sia comica che cruenta senza però mai diventare fastidiosa o di maniera. L'uso del surreale non è mai casuale e in alcune scene è dettato da una critica molto profonda e da un sentimento che viene scatenato allo spettatore, proprio grazie allo stile narrativo e visivo del cineasta.

Il cast è stellare, tutti recitano al meglio delle loro possibilità. Jamie Foxx è il pistolero misterioso e silenzioso tipico degli spaghetti western. Lo spolverino che ad un certo punto indossa è un chiaro riferimento a Clint Eastwood.
Il Golden Globe vinto e la nomination all'oscar è del tutto meritata per Christoph Waltz, che qui interpreta un cacciatore di taglie che a differenza del mitomane razzista di ******** senza Gloria, è contrario a chi ghettizza il diverso e aiuta Django nei suoi intenti.
Il rapporto che si crea fra i 2 protagonisti dapprima "professionale" diventerà nel corso della pellicola un rapporto di profonda stima reciproca.
Leonardo Di Caprio qui interpreta Mr. Candie, un ricco proprietario terriero e trafficante di schiavi, interpretazione che definire magistrale è dir poco, un villain che da il "meglio" di se durante uno dei monologhi più belli degli ultimi anni.
Ma uno dei più bravi a mio avviso è Samuel L. Jackson che interpreta la spalla e fido amico/aiutante da una vita, di Mr. Candie, un vero ******** nero abituato a veder trucidati o venduti gli schiavi che passavano nella loro proprietà. Un personaggio subdolo, con lo sguardo perennemente arrabbiato ma molto vigile.

Il film è bello denso e lungo, 2 ore e 45 che però non si fanno mai sentire, anzi...personalmente quando ho visto i titoli di coda ne volevo ancora. Il finale è qualcosa di epico e soltanto li, nel giro di 2 minuti, sono riuscito a scovare 3 citazioni magnifiche.
Erano parecchi anni che non mi divertivo cosi al cinema, che non assaporavo un Western che mi ha fatto palpitare come solo Sergio Leone è riucito a fare. Credo che soltanto Tarantino sia e sarà l'unico a farci vivere certe emozioni.
Personalmente forse è il più bel film che abbia mai visto.

voto: 10


----------



## yelle (20 Gennaio 2013)

Brain, ho appena scoperto che frequenti il forum dvd & bluray su forumcommunity XD



Comunque. Che meraviglia.
Peccato solo che la parte finale rallenti un po' rispetto al resto del film, ma in ogni caso Tarantino non perde un colpo.
Cast eccezionale.


----------



## Brain84 (20 Gennaio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> Brain, ho appena scoperto che frequenti il forum dvd & bluray su forumcommunity XD



Frequento poco, una volta molto di più


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

L'ho visto stasera. Bellissimo, gran film. E Waltz si conferma il numero 1 in assoluto. Grande anche Di Caprio. Dopo la scorpacciata di quei filmacci mediocri tipo Ironman e co. del 2012 ci voleva qualcosa di diverso. Peccato che il prossimo arriverà tra 3-4 anni!


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

Ah, non so se lo avete notato ma dentro c'è tutto: da Sergio Leone a Kubrick, passando per Franco Nero che recita una piccola parte


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2013)

Quasi 3 ore di puro godimento ed estasi. Non ce stata una e dico una sola scena che non mi sia piaciuta o una sola parte che abbia reputato noiosa. Credo che obiettivamente parlando sia impossibile dire "questo film non mi è piaciuto".


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Gennaio 2013)

Visto ieri sera:spettacolo.Prova recitativa fantastica (Samuel L. Jackson sontuoso) e film assolutamente scorrevole ed appassionante nonostante la lunga durata.Grazie Quentin.


----------



## Degenerate X (20 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Visto ieri sera:spettacolo.Prova recitativa fantastica (Samuel L. Jackson sontuoso) e film assolutamente scorrevole ed appassionante nonostante la lunga durata.Grazie Quentin.



Samuel e Cristoph  

*"I count six shots, nigga".

"I count two guns, nigga"﻿.*

- - - Aggiornato - - -


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Gennaio 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Samuel e Cristoph
> 
> *"I count six shots, nigga".
> 
> ...



L'ho già rivisto in lingua originale,ed è ancora più epico,specialmente le frasi sgrammaticate e l'accento nigga 
P.S. Ma la scena dei sacchi per la testa?"Man,i can't see a fuckin shit outta this thing"


----------



## Snake (20 Gennaio 2013)

tutti quelli che l'hanno visto me ne hanno parlato benissimo definendolo il miglior film di Tarantino, certo che se è meglio di Pulp Fiction


----------



## Vinz (26 Gennaio 2013)

Visto con colpevole ritardo. Gran bel film, anche se nella mia personale classifica tarantiniana sta sotto Pulp Fiction e ******** senza gloria.
Christoph Waltz si riconferma ad un livello altissimo


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Gennaio 2013)

l'ho visto un paio di giorni fa in lingua originale(sottotitolato).Un capolavoro,cast azzeccatissimo,quentin tarantino non sbaglia un colpo


----------



## vota DC (27 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ho visto stasera. Bellissimo, gran film. E Waltz si conferma il numero 1 in assoluto. Grande anche Di Caprio. Dopo la scorpacciata di quei filmacci mediocri tipo Ironman e co. del 2012 ci voleva qualcosa di diverso. Peccato che il prossimo arriverà tra 3-4 anni!



Mica intendi che faranno un sequel? Il film funziona benissimo grazie ai comprimari (in particolare il trio Waltz, Di Caprio e Jackson) che rubano la scena a Django. Django stesso come protagonista assoluto non so se funzionerebbe: è un vigliacco che attacca di sorpresa e cerca di evitare i guai, gli manca l'intraprendenza e la follia del suo mentore.


----------



## Brain84 (27 Gennaio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Mica intendi che faranno un sequel? Il film funziona benissimo grazie ai comprimari (in particolare il trio Waltz, Di Caprio e Jackson) che rubano la scena a Django. Django stesso come protagonista assoluto non so se funzionerebbe: è un vigliacco che attacca di sorpresa e cerca di evitare i guai, gli manca l'intraprendenza e la follia del suo mentore.



Django è pur sempre una persona normalissima di colore e schiavizzata che cerca di fare qualunque cosa per riprendere sua moglie...il resto lo impara


----------



## Harvey (27 Gennaio 2013)

A livello di doppiaggio com'è? Lo consigliate in lingua originale?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> A livello di doppiaggio com'è? Lo consigliate in lingua originale?



Consiglio assolutamente la lingua originale.


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2013)

Stasera ci vado


----------



## drama 84 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> A livello di doppiaggio com'è? Lo consigliate in lingua originale?



tutto sommato il doppiaggio in italiano non è male,cioe sie e sentito di peggio


----------



## Vinz (27 Gennaio 2013)

Doppiato in italiano non è male, soprattutto il doppiaggio di Waltz è perfetto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Visto ieri.


----------



## Solo (3 Febbraio 2013)

Splendido. Waltz fantastico e colonna sonora perfetta.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Splendido. Waltz fantastico e colonna sonora perfetta.


----------



## BB7 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Visto sottotitolato. Non avendo una grande conoscenza dei vecchi Western mi limito a giudicare il film per quello che ho visto, sicuramente è un ottimo film con il classico stile di Tarantino. Come voto personalmente gli do un 8. Non so come siano i doppiaggi ma vederlo in lingua originale sicuramente è una cosa in più, voci come quella di jackson o discorsi come quelli di waltz sono inimitabili.


----------



## Degenerate X (5 Febbraio 2013)

Rivisto anche io in sub ita. Alcuni personaggi come Samuel Jackson sono semplicemente inimitabili, come anche DiCaprio. Mentre il personaggio di Waltz, per quanto fenomenale, (a meno che uno non capisca perfettamente l'inglese in ogni sua piccola sfumatura) rende meglio in italiano (doppiato tra l'altro davvero bene).


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2013)

Capolavoro.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Visto ieri,gran film!


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2013)

Visto 2 settimane fa... ******* capolavoro come sempre... 

Tarantino , anche se ogni tanto un film lo sbagli non succede nulla è... hahah


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2013)

Vorrei perdere 2 minuti per parlare del doppiaggio .... io sono un purista dei dialoghi... specialmente per quanto riguarda Tarantino la differenza sostanziale tra un bravo regista e lui sta proprio li.. nella minuziosa maniacale ricerca della parola nel posto giusto .... 

detto questo ( ho scoperto ) che la scelta dei doppiatori e l'ok definitivo per il doppiaggio è dato proprio dallo stesso Quentin ...che per chi non lo sapesse parla un buon italiano italiano , imparato come dice lui " dai grandi classici " ... 

A differenza della stra grande maggioranza dei doppiaggi il lavoro svolto su Django è monumentale... degno del capolavoro che il film è ... 

detto questo è ovvio che per godere al 100 della genialità di Quentin il film va visto in lingua originale ... le parolacce messe nel posto giusto lo slang usato dai personaggi e le milioni di citazioni ...

scusate ma questa mia fissa mi ha portato a NY a vedere la prima di " ******** senza gloria " un esperienza UNICA... che consiglio a tutti..


----------



## Brain84 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Beh [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] ti do assolutamente ragione, basti vedere che tra i personaggi secondari ad inizio film c'è fra i doppiatori Carlo Valli, il doppiatore di Robin Williams fra gli altri. Pino Insegno è monumentale come doppiatore, uno dei miei preferiti in assoluto. Il lavoro sul doppiaggio è veramente ottimo. Christoph Waltz ha una voce molto simile alla controparte italiana


----------

